# I cant burn 900MB CD-R! HELP!



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys 

I recently bought pack of 900MB CD-R's
http://www.aristacomputers.com/MediaRange-MR222-(100MIN)-Branded-52x-MultiSpeed-900mb100min-CD-R-(25-Tub).html?js=1
I've got Nero 9 and I tryed to burn an Audio CD it won't work :sigh::sigh::sigh:
It thinks that the CD im trying to burn is too small
Is there any other ways of burning high capacity CD's? Any other utility?
Does XP support high capacity CD's?


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

I got it to work.. Enabled overburnning option although it said burning has failed but it did actualy burn the cd the only thing is 2 tracks are unreadable :sigh: thats over 7 mins of music lost :upset:

So the actual size of the CD isnt 100minutes, its around 92 minutes :upset:
retailers should mention the actual size of the CD!!
So im going to return the other pack of the CD!


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

The capacity on the CD are advertise capacity. U won't get the full capacity, but something below it. Just like how the hard disk works. They advertise say 120MB but when U calculate it, it is something less. 

If CD-R is insufficient, U might want to try DVD. DVD burner are relatively cheap now a days and is a worthwhile investment. It can burn and read DVD as well as CD. So it is a combo package


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

jarod said:


> The capacity on the CD are advertise capacity. U won't get the full capacity, but something below it. Just like how the hard disk works. They advertise say 120MB but when U calculate it, it is something less.
> 
> If CD-R is insufficient, U might want to try DVD. DVD burner are relatively cheap now a days and is a worthwhile investment. It can burn and read DVD as well as CD. So it is a combo package


Well I thought with CD and DVD's its a different story! I mean the regular CDs they are 80mins as stated...
I do have a DVD burner, a good one that can do all sorts of dvd's cd's and does support "overburn" option... The only reason I wanted to get high capacity CD is for my car, to make auido CDs with more songs :smile:


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Well it's not just a matter of the CD-R. Your burner also has to support it. Some probably only overburn so far (the laser won't go any further). I wouldn't really know how to check the capability though.


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

blah789 said:


> Well it's not just a matter of the CD-R. Your burner also has to support it. Some probably only overburn so far (the laser won't go any further). I wouldn't really know how to check the capability though.


there must be a software for checking the capability of the burner...
but i do have a good burner! it almost burns all sorts of CDs and DVDs


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

In the start menu under nero, do you have nero cd-dvd speed?
There should be an overburning test in there that will check the drive.


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

punisher86 said:


> The only reason I wanted to get high capacity CD is for my car, to make auido CDs with more songs :smile:


Thought u might wanna know this, there are players that you can install in car that will support USB function as well. With USB, the sky is the limit


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

jarod said:


> Thought u might wanna know this, there are players that you can install in car that will support USB function as well. With USB, the sky is the limit


yeah i know lol... u can install mp3 players but i dont want to do it now.. cos i will be changing my car in a years time lol... thats why i just wanted to get high capacity CD-R's so I can get more music into CDs


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

blah789 said:


> In the start menu under nero, do you have nero cd-dvd speed?
> There should be an overburning test in there that will check the drive.


So I cd-dvd speed with those High Capacity CD-Rs
here is the screenshot... All it does is shows you write speeds...


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

You have to insert a blank CD, then click extra, overburning test.


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

blah789 said:


> You have to insert a blank CD, then click extra, overburning test.


so i did overburning test.. here is the screenshot...
i dont really understand what all that means :4-dontkno lol


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

ftp6.nero.com/user_guides/nero9/discspeed/NeroDiscSpeed_Eng.pdf
is the manual
on page 57 it talks about the overburning test
page 59 states how to interpret the results
appears your burner can burn up to 99min (900MB) after all
after googling some, it seems that burning at a low speed (16x or below) is recommended when overburning. you could try burning at the lowest speed your burner will allow


----------



## punisher86 (Oct 4, 2006)

blah789 said:


> ftp6.nero.com/user_guides/nero9/discspeed/NeroDiscSpeed_Eng.pdf
> is the manual
> on page 57 it talks about the overburning test
> page 59 states how to interpret the results
> ...


thanks for the manual, i will read through! im not sure if it can burn 99mins. lol
The first audio cd I burned was around 99mins, when i played it in my car almost every track was playing with errors, it was getting stuck and bits of tracks would skip! It wouldnt do that with standard CDs
So Im not sure whats going on....:4-dontkno


----------

